#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Jongeman zoekt vrouw om samen oud te worden

## Marokaan40

SalaamIk ben een man van berbers afkomst, 40 jaar en ik woon in omgeving Amsterdam, opzoek naar de juiste vrouw voor de toekomst. Ik ben hbo geschoold ik bid vast en rook en drink niet verder ben ik een echte familie man. Ik ben spontaan en hou van humor. Ik ben 170 en heb een normaal postuur en hou van lekker eten en sporten. Alleen reageren als je geen relatie wil en op korte termijn wil trouwen.Ik ben zelf nooit getrouwd geweest en hoop het in een keer goed te doen inshallah. Groetjes Abdoel

----------


## Banaantje34

Salaam
Ik wil wel kennis maken. Misschien is mijn reactie gedateerd, in dat geval alle geluk gewenst. Grtjs

----------

